# Tyan M3295 flashing firmware from FreeBSD?



## minimike (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi

I have got a Tyan M3295 IPMI daughtercard. Someone knows about it could be possible to flash the latest firmware for the card directly from FreeBSD? Without Linux or MS DOS.

best regards
Darko Hojnik


----------



## phoenix (Dec 11, 2010)

Doubt it.  They (Tyan) only provide tools for access the cards via DOS and Linux.  You might be able to use the Linux compat layer in FreeBSD to run the Linux tools, but I'd be leary about running such a low-level tool like that.

I've always just burned FreeDOS, the firmware images, and the loader tools to a CD and booted from that.


----------



## Nukama (Dec 13, 2010)

There might be the possibility to flash the card via flashrom. 
If the chips/programmer are supported by flashrom, there could be a way to access the flash chip.

You should supply the exact chips that are used on this card and a output of `# [pman]flashrom[/pman] -V`
`# lspci -nnvvxxx`
or pciconf, the equivalent(?) for this linux command 
`# [man]pciconf[/man] -lvbc`
`# [pman]superiotool[/pman] -deV`
 if you like to ask the mailinglist for help. 

But if you only want to flash the chip, use the hint from phoenix.


----------

